# sog cassette toilet vent, anyone recommend it?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Thinking of buying one of those sog toilet venting thingies, it would be a godsend if you didnt have to buy aquakem anymore but i cant see as it would stop the smell when you open the valve to do your buisiness.

Anyone got one and quite simply, do they work?

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi
I don't have one but from what I've seen when you open the valve a small fan starts up to blow the smell out of the outlet cut into the door.
Means using 12v each time you go.
Hope this helps


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

ps here is the website
http://www.sog-dahmann.de/ukflash.htm
shows how it works
:lol: 
George


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks george, just put the link into my favourites (sad person) and will study it later. :roll:


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

I've just finished making my own.

To answer a question above, the unit creates a negative pressure in the cassette to prevent smells escaping through the hatch.

More details on page five of the photos at my website. http://tinyurl.co.uk/lpak

Any questions, get back to me.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

george1 said:


> ps here is the website
> http://www.sog-dahmann.de/ukflash.htm
> shows how it works
> :lol:
> George


Just had a look at Georges link. As usual mines over engineered, but at least mine was far cheaper and doesn't show on the outside of the vehicle.

Does anyone know what the current price is of the SOG units please?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Just had a look at your website, youre obviously a dab hand at diy, very impressed but due to my non existent diy skills will probably have to buy one. Not quite sure about the prices but someone told me that the sog is expensive, but apparently thetford do a cheaper version so i'll have to check that out.

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have had one for a month or so now, and it works a treat. Can't recommend it highly enough.

No more smells even when you're on the loo, as there's an airflow into the bowl. It's well built and fairly easy to install, taking me about 90 mins. You need a 35mm hole cutting drill bit, and some silicon sealant that aren't supplied. There are two types depending on the type of Thetford you have.

When it comes to emptying there are no solids as the extra oxygen helps decomposition.

There are some available on Ebay, see http://tinyurl.com/2kqg2


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*SOG toilet vent*

After quite some discussions in the German MH forums I finally decided to buy one. It is now only waiting for the weather to warm up a bit so that I can install it without my fingers freezing off.

Finally I want to get rid of the chemicals. Because of the saved costs for the Aquakem I expect the SOG to amortise within 3 years.

Difference to the Thetford system: The Thetford ventilation is just a passive system. The fumes from the cassette's automatic vent are piped to the outside (preferrably to the roof :wink: ). The SOG system is an active system with a fan.

The SOG system replaces the automatic vent by a hose leading to a little fan mounted in an opening in the Thetford service door. The fan automatically starts when the cassette's cover is opened. The fan just consumes 1 watt, so even very persistent pooing will not deplete the battery :lol:. It sucks air (or whatever gaseous components are in there...) out of the cassette so that there is an air flow from the interior of your MH into the cassette. So no smell can escape. On the outside of the door there is a little box with an activated-carbon filter which prevents your neighbour from fainting when the system is in operation 

Meanwhile there is another version of SOG on the market which ventilates over the roof. No filter needed anymore, but of course more effort to install it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Just tried the benandlizzie link, unfortunately it doesn't seem to work (or at least not for me), but not to worry, here it is http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=2463793025

The ebayer has 100 SOG units for sale at a 'Buy it now' price of £79.95 inc vat and delivery










____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> The ebayer has 100 SOG units for sale at a 'Buy it now' price of £79.95 inc vat and delivery


Just be careful when buying them:

First there are different models, depending on which cassette model you have.

Second there is a new generation on the market. You don't need to drill any holes into the cassette anymore with the new one. The automatic vent of the cassette is replaced by a connector to which the hose is connected. So you can easily switch back to "normal operation" if you want.

The one on the image is still the old generation.

No idea which model is sold via ebay.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Okay, the eBay units may or may not be old models, but he is offering several types, all in for £80. But what price are they normally as I'm sure people won't worry about them being old models if they're bagging a bargain.

Just looked for a price via Symonspeed, but nothing

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

OK, we admit it, it's us that's selling the SOGs on Ebay!

We liked our SOG so much that we did a deal with the sole UK importer, Simonspeed. It's sad how excited one can get about a toilet system, our poor 'fixed-abode' friends simply don't understand our enthusiasm!

Simononspeed sell the units as an aside for their main air-suspension business, for £87.50.

Sorry about the confusion, we are offering BOTH types of SOG, simply specify at the time of checkout. We can also get hold of extra casette adapters (£9) and carbon filters (£8) We have ammended the auction so that hopefully it's clearer?

(We are in the process of setting up an Ebay shop for all the motorhoming products that we have bought and like.... watch this space)

Sorry we've been a bit slack on our journal recently (if anyone's following it) We've just been somewhat boring with our studies lately. We're back on the move now, so you may see a little more action on that front!

Also, we're FINALLY writing up a review of our van for the site (EuraMobil 690HB)

That's all folks!

Ben & Lizzie


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

benandlizzie said:


> our poor 'fixed-abode' friends simply don't understand our enthusiasm!
> 
> Sorry we've been a bit slack on our journal recently (if anyone's following it) We've just been somewhat boring with our studies lately. We're back on the move now, so you may see a little more action on that front!
> 
> ...


Hi Ben & Lizzie,

You don't want to worry about the 'fixed aboder's', get out and enjoy life. 

Ref your journals, do you have a link?

Ref the Sog's, go for it 

Do you have Airides on your MH as I've been looking for the part number off the airbag, can you help please?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry we don't have air suspension. We have an ALKO chassis, and when we asked it wasn't possible on this model. Sorry we can't be any more use. However, I have driven air suspension vehicles and it is nice and smooth.

Our journal is on this site, you can get to it through http://journal.tristem.net


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the response from everyone, we'll now have to put it on hold as we've decided to change the van! When we get the new one we'll contact ben&lizzzie.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for your support guys, good luck finding a new van!

"Roll-up Roll-up SOGs for sale at a bargain, every van should have one"


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi to all,

Just in case anyone had any doubts as to whether or not to deal with Ben & Lizzie (aka VanGear). I'd like to say I have dealt with them via some bits they advertised on eBay of which I had a problem (not of their doing), I found them very concerned, helpful and most important honest, I was very happy afterwards . All very rare and admirable qualities, hence my personal recommendation 

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words Steve, much appreciated.

We're planning to start a stand-alone shop so that people don't have to open a PayPal account to shop with us. It only takes a few minutes to open a PayPal account, but it seems to be a significant barrier to some. We will be working in close association with Motorhomefacts.

We STILL haven't sold any SOGs  , but everything else is selling well.

What do you think of our new logo (top of page) by the way?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I spoke too soon, we just sold our first SOG.

YIPPIE


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I can understand the reluctance to use Paypal.

I've bought on e-bay before but I've just tried to buy a sog unit and run into difficulties (of my own making, may I add).
I went through the 'Buy now' procedure and got into the Paypal payment section. I changed the payment to UK Pounds and stupidly put the pound sign before the figures.
It rejected payment with an error message.
When I went through the payment again I was told that I had already purchased and was purchasing again!

I came out of the system at that point but presumably I'm registered somewhere now as having purchased but not paid.

Must add, 'buy toilet fluid' to list of things to do!


----------

